# Putty Trick



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

before you store your putty for the day add water then put the lid back on ............next time you go to use it dump the water out an the putty is freash an ready to go .....never dries out :thumbsup:




got this tip from the old head at the paint store today .........your thoughts ???


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Whats putty?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

just noticed that....................not sure what i was thinking an i even typed it twice :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Whats glazing?


Back in the day windows were re-glazed...most painters could do this. Now people just replace their windows. The only time I ever hear about window glazing is on historic homes that get restored.....most younger painters haven't a clue how to do it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What type of glazing are you using?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

or boiled linseed oil and whiting if you used the Old Time putty. Once restored a house that had 220 solid cyprus shutters that were 120 years old, with 110 windows and a first floor of all french doors. Every single window had to be reglazed. All were heat gunned to remove failing putty, re pointed, primed, glazed, primed and painted with gloss oil base house paint. Used 15 gallons of Old Time Putty, and a fiver of linseed oil. Those days are long gone. Had to strip all shutters to bare wood, sand, two coats of primer, two coats of gloss oil house paint Essex green. Sand blasted the house with black beauty, one coat oil prime and two coats latex solid stain Sea Gull Gray. 70 gallons of stain. Job took six months not including barns. Inside took 4 months to re plaster, strip painted wallcovering, three floors.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

NACE said:


> or boiled linseed oil and whiting if you used the Old Time putty. Once restored a house that had 220 solid cyprus shutters that were 120 years old, with 110 windows and a first floor of all french doors. Every single window had to be reglazed. All were heat gunned to remove failing putty, re pointed, primed, glazed, primed and painted with gloss oil base house paint. Used 15 gallons of Old Time Putty, and a fiver of linseed oil. Those days are long gone. Had to strip all shutters to bare wood, sand, two coats of primer, two coats of gloss oil house paint Essex green. Sand blasted the house with black beauty, one coat oil prime and two coats latex solid stain Sea Gull Gray. 70 gallons of stain. Job took six months not including barns. Inside took 4 months to re plaster, strip painted wallcovering, three floors.


Jesus


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> What type of glazing are you using?


 
Dap 33.......


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> Dap 33.......


Crap, give it a try to Sherwin Williams 66 :thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Crap, give it a try to Sherwin Williams 66 :thumbsup:


Pfffff BM has 132


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> Dap 33.......


What are you using it on?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Back in the day windows were re-glazed...most painters could do this. Now people just replace their windows. The only time I ever hear about window glazing is on historic homes that get restored.....most younger painters haven't a clue how to do it.


All of my painters are young guys, and they all know how to glaze windows.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

One Coat Coverage said:


> All of my painters are young guys, and they all know how to glaze windows.


Not many do around here. I suppose it depends on the area and what types of houses and styles are most common. Around here its not common anymore.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> What are you using it on?


 
nails holes in the 1/4 round after the floor guys left .........


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:whistling2: Really?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Not many do around here. I suppose it depends on the area and what types of houses and styles are most common. Around here its not common anymore.


 
east coast has enough to go around trust me


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> :whistling2: Really?


 

yup, just filling nail holes in an old civil war era lead pencil factory


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I thought this was common knowledge, not a trick....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Tape trick. Keep the sticky side on the surface you want taped.





......glad I could help.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Back in the day windows were re-glazed...most painters could do this. Now people just replace their windows. The only time I ever hear about window glazing is on historic homes that get restored.....most younger painters haven't a clue how to do it.


I was joking. I've re-glazed many windows and not using the stuff in a caulk tube either


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NACE said:


> or boiled linseed oil and whiting if you used the Old Time putty. Once restored a house that had 220 solid cyprus shutters that were 120 years old, with 110 windows and a first floor of all french doors. Every single window had to be reglazed. All were heat gunned to remove failing putty, re pointed, primed, glazed, primed and painted with gloss oil base house paint. Used 15 gallons of Old Time Putty, and a fiver of linseed oil. Those days are long gone. Had to strip all shutters to bare wood, sand, two coats of primer, two coats of gloss oil house paint Essex green. Sand blasted the house with black beauty, one coat oil prime and two coats latex solid stain Sea Gull Gray. 70 gallons of stain. Job took six months not including barns. Inside took 4 months to re plaster, strip painted wallcovering, three floors.



Sounds like a big ass house.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> Tape trick. Keep the sticky side on the surface you want taped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wolfie made a funny !!! .....................:jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Is this one of your "high end" referal jobs?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Is this one of your "high end" referal jobs?


If you are referring to NACE's job, then it sounds like a high-end PITA to me. 
Damit, now I have to go back and reread old posts and figure out the side story....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> If you are referring to NACE's job, then it sounds like a high-end PITA to me.
> Damit, now I have to go back and reread old posts and figure out the side story....


 
No, I was referring to Ole filling nail holes with glazing.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> No, I was referring to Ole filling nail holes with glazing.



Just stopped backtracking through the first 40 pages of NACE's posts. 


NACE, you're insight is top notch.
Your a straight shooter with much wisdom gained over the last 40+ years in the business. 


I'm impressed.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I do allot of glazing, I actually enjoy it. Key for me is to get the guys at the paint store to shake that tub up real good. When they are finished its night and day on using it. I use Dap33 on windows. Key is to prime all bare wood prior to applying glazing. Will make your new glazing last 10 times longer. 

The crawfords putty for nail holes and stuff is what you want to put a little water on top when storing other wise it's all dried up the next time you use it.

Pat


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> If you are referring to NACE's job, then it sounds like a high-end PITA to me.
> Damit, now I have to go back and reread old posts and figure out the side story....


Did the house in 1980. House was 22,000 sq. Ft. Barns totaled 8000 sq ft. She was the daughter of John Rockefller. Noverre lady and family. Great job.


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

It has helped me with crawfords. I make sure I scrap the walls of the can and get it all pushed down under the water. Anything not under the water will harden. 
I have not glazed a window since I lived in Nashville 2005.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

another tip, keep paint cans closed. This will help from paint being spilled and stuff.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

If it's really hot outside, and the glazing is gooey, we will add some powder to it, makes it more workable. Usually it's durabond 5 minute, but I've also used baby powder.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Another trick I learned last week. If you strap Azek boards down to the truck they won't blow off while getting on the highway. By the way the Azek broke apart quite nicely. Chaching


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Tape trick. Keep the sticky side on the surface you want taped.


I just went out and experimented and realized I was always unrolling it upside down. Works much better your way. Thanks!

Let me return the favor... 
Wash out your brushes and then you can use them more than once.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Wash out your brushes and then you can use them more than once.


Damn good idea! That will really help the bottom line. Wished I had thought of that years ago.

Another good tip.
Put the paint on the walls instead of on your whites.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ragebhardt said:


> Damn good idea! That will really help the bottom line. Wished I had thought of that years ago.
> 
> Another good tip.
> Put the paint on the walls instead of on your whites.


:thumbsup: You should PM this one to PacificPainter to be sure he doesn't miss it.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

NACE said:


> or boiled linseed oil and whiting if you used the Old Time putty. Once restored a house that had 220 solid cyprus shutters that were 120 years old, with 110 windows and a first floor of all french doors. Every single window had to be reglazed. All were heat gunned to remove failing putty, re pointed, primed, glazed, primed and painted with gloss oil base house paint. Used 15 gallons of Old Time Putty, and a fiver of linseed oil. Those days are long gone. Had to strip all shutters to bare wood, sand, two coats of primer, two coats of gloss oil house paint Essex green. Sand blasted the house with black beauty, one coat oil prime and two coats latex solid stain Sea Gull Gray. 70 gallons of stain. Job took six months not including barns. Inside took 4 months to re plaster, strip painted wallcovering, three floors.


 Serious glazing skills after that!


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> I do allot of glazing, I actually enjoy it. Key for me is to get the guys at the paint store to shake that tub up real good. When they are finished its night and day on using it. I use Dap33 on windows. Key is to prime all bare wood prior to applying glazing. Will make your new glazing last 10 times longer.
> 
> The crawfords putty for nail holes and stuff is what you want to put a little water on top when storing other wise it's all dried up the next time you use it.
> 
> Pat


 Shake glazing? No kiddin lol


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Different Strokes said:


> Jesus



What?


----------



## EpoxyMan101 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for this hint - I need to do some work with putty and I never have before - Have a great one!


----------



## randrohe (Sep 7, 2010)

*mildew on glazing*

Hi All,
I reglazed 400 4x4 panes about 5 years ago. Heat gunned, oil primer, DAP 33, and 2 coats of SW ext oil.
I am seeing quite alot of mildew. Did I do anything wrong? 
I went w/ SW oil straight over the glaze as opposed to priming w/ oil as the back of the can led me to believe this was acceptable. It's holding up fine.
I know that organic (oil) based products are food for mildew.
Any comments? 
By the way, I actually enjoy glazing now.....
Thanks


----------

